# Russian Blue Cats



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Are there any people who have Russian blues? What can you tell about them?

Since I am gonna have one pretty soon, I am interested if you can tell something about you Russian blue pets.    

I have read many books about their character, however, it would be really interesting to know your opinion, guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

My friend's bed-pooper is a russian blue. Well, like 3/4 russian blue. He seems to be a good controlled cat otherwise. Nice and small.


----------



## Ella (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm owned :wink: by two Russian Blue girls - they are the most charming and attached to family cats I have ever seen, even comparing them to Siamese cats.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I had a russian blue male kitty, whom I had put down because (2 years ago) he was FeLV positive. I still miss him. I did manage to find a female russian blue-mix at our local shelter, almost immediately after I lost my male. Her name is Puma, but she is not as friendly as my other kitty, although I still love her. Puma has a quick temper, and will strike out at any other cat whom she feels aggrivated with, including people. Otherwise she is a beautiful lap-kitty.

Personally, I like the Russian Blue breed. They are very faithful, and loving pets.


----------

